# New member from Victoria



## francist (Oct 5, 2019)

Hello from Victoria.

Lifelong hobbyist and chaser of new skills, I spent the first twenty-five years or so working with wood before shifting to more metalwork. Still have a day job for a while but spend a lot of time in the basement shop. Two small Atlas lathes, horizontal miller, and an 8” shaper top off the toy list. Most of my projects are breadbox-size and under, and pretty much just for fun.

Thanks for letting me in.

-frank


----------



## CalgaryPT (Oct 5, 2019)

Welcome from Calgary. I love Victoria.

I started in wood 40 yrs ago but switched to metal too. I like the fact that when you mess something up, a welder is your best friend. I'm mostly on the fabrication side of metalworking, but most guys here are more into machining. So you will have lots of friends.

Cheers.


----------



## francist (Oct 5, 2019)

Thanks, only trouble is I’m not so great at welding! I recognize a few faces here already so things already looks familiar. 

Thanks for the welcome.

-f


----------



## kevin.decelles (Oct 5, 2019)

Please post pictures of your horz mill. I recently acquired a mill will vert/horizontal and would like to hear your experiences and perhaps biases towards horizontal 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tom O (Oct 5, 2019)

Welcome I was born and raised in Victoria and came to Calgary in 81.


----------



## francist (Oct 5, 2019)

Hi Kevin, the horizontal I have is a fairly early Atlas MF so you probably know what that looks like already. I did attach a couple of pics here anyway here though.

I like it well enough although to be totally honest I have nothing to compare it to, I’ve never had a vertical mill. I can see some drawbacks are occasions where one wants to do pocketing or other relief work, the horizontal does not provide great visibility like a vertical would so feeling your way around is difficult. But for things like gears and splines they work nicely. I’ve also only had this one up and going for two or three years, so still pretty new with it.

-f


----------

